# New England yarn shops



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

We are going on a 10 day New England cruise in mid-September. I checked knitmap for yarn shops in some of the locales. I see two in Portland, ME. Does anyone have any comments on those? Are there any good ones in Halifax, Nova Scotia? Of course, these must be within walking distance of the docks. We will have lots of free time in those places. I appreciate all your input.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

KnitWit in Portland, ME is good. Too bad you won't get to travel up Route 1 to Freeport, because Mother of Purl is fantastic! Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It was written up well. I was at the shop in Freeport years ago and it was great.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Mother of Purl is a new shop, open 1-2 years.


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks - I must have been thinking of another one near Freeport.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, there's one a bit further south of Mother of Purl. Also there's Halcyon Yarns in Bath.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Halcyon is great. I have been there several times.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

Do NOT go to Grace Robinson, also on Rte 1. High prices, snotty salespeople and incredible hassle if you even attempt to return or exchange something. Not worth it.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

My favorite yarn store won't be in your area, but for Mainers out there, I love, love, love the Yard Goods store in Waterville. The staff there are incredibly helpful and attentive, and they have a very broad selection of all kinds of yarns and patterns - frequent sales and free patterns on occasion.


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

When you get to Halifax, there are no yarn shops in the immediate area of the arrival docks. However, a short cab ride will take you to LK YARNS in the Hydrastone "market", an old area of the city that has a couple of other interesting shops. The salespeople are "iffy" but lots of beautiful yarns. 
I always forget "the Loop" which is closer to the docks but is extremely limited in yarns...their focus seems to be lessons.
We do have other yarn shops but not within your comfort area....now, if you were staying for a while......


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

I appreciate all the information from everyone! I just might check out LK yarns - I think I went to that market about ten years - I think it's way up a hill from the docks.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

As a resident of Southern Maine, I agree about the Maine stores mentioned. Grace Robinson has lovely yarns, but 'tis true about the rest of the experience.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

carolynproulx said:


> When you get to Halifax, there are no yarn shops in the immediate area of the arrival docks. However, a short cab ride will take you to LK YARNS in the Hydrastone "market", an old area of the city that has a couple of other interesting shops. The salespeople are "iffy" but lots of beautiful yarns.
> I always forget "the Loop" which is closer to the docks but is extremely limited in yarns...their focus seems to be lessons.
> We do have other yarn shops but not within your comfort area....now, if you were staying for a while......


Me, Me!! I'm going to Halifax, too. Hubby will be investigating his family tree -- not my cup of tea. I'll go to yarn shops! Tell me where!!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

TagandLink said:


> Do NOT go to Grace Robinson, also on Rte 1. High prices, snotty salespeople and incredible hassle if you even attempt to return or exchange something. Not worth it.


They sell above retail $. I agree.


----------

